# Exterior window trim



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

The exterior trim around one of my windows that is rather shaded from the sun has gone soft in an area about the size of the palm of my hand. It is on the first floor so working on it will be pretty easy.

Am I better off pulling out the old board and replacing it or should I get some wood hardener and filler/epoxy to just repair the board? The former seems more 'best practice' but the latter would replace what rotted with non-rot material to prevent recurrence...


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

I've tried it both ways.

If there's no evidence of water problems with the siding/housewrap/drainage right now other than this one little spot, in your place I'd chop and fill the rot with the epoxy stuff. Might use cheaper bondo too if I were planning any bigger renovations soon.

I found when I pulled the boards off, I ended up making bigger problems with the house wrap and drainage plane than I had before, which then had me pulling siding to address the worse issue I had caused.... and .... you know how it goes.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for the advice! Giving myself fewer opportunities to cause new problems does sound appealing.


----------

